# Conectar electrovalvula LPT1



## ooooscar (May 12, 2006)

Hola a todos. Tengo nociones de electronica pero muy pocas. Quiero hacer un programa que me controle el riego de una casa. Dispongo de un pc on lpt1 que controlo bien. Es decir tengo el programita para activar un led desde este puedrto. El tema es que una eletrovalvula se activa con al pasarle por ella 26V i 600mA, tengo un programador que le envia este voltage. Lo que me gustaria es poner un interrupotor que lo activara mediante un impulso de la lpt1.
Me han comentado que lo haga con un rele dispongo del rele (SCR DEVICES PRIMA1A05) con seis patas. Lo he intentado montar poniendole en las 2 patas del centro la masa i el + del lpt1 i en otro lado en las patas de dentro los dos cables de la electrovalvula. Evidentemente la electrovalcula esta conectada tambien al circuito que la alimenta en paralelo.
En fin que ahora la elctrovalvula hace un ruido fatal. No se si he sido yo pero me gustaria que me cometasesis como lo puedo hacer. Qual es la mejor solción "sencilla". No tengo esquema de este rele con lo que no se que patillas utilizar. Por ultimo recorda que una parte del rele (la electovalcula va con alterna 26v) i el pc con continua.
En fin es la primera vez que pongo algo en este foro. Espero no haberos aburrido !!!

Gracias.


----------



## Geo (May 14, 2006)

A la salida del LPT1 usa un optoacoplador (o también un transistor, pero el optoacoplador te asegura el aislamiento), del otro lado del optoacoplador conecta una fuente de DC del voltaje requerido para activar el relevador que necesitas, con esto logras abrir y cerrar el relevador.
Del otro lado del relevador, va tu válvula con su fuente, claro.

Saludos,
José Jorge (Geo).


----------



## ooooscar (May 15, 2006)

Ok. Pillo la teoria mas o menos. Pero sabiendo las tensiones de salida del lpt1 y la de la válvula a controlar que optoacoplador necesito ? Que DC y que relevador necesito. 
Luego del Relevaor que dispongo que patas tendria que usar como encuentro o donde encuentro para saber como conecarlo.

Gracias-


----------



## Esteban85 (May 19, 2006)

Hola Oscar, me podrias mandar los programas que tienes del controlador del puerto al correo y explicarme mas o menos como funcionan.
Gracias


----------

